# Own UI and simplier configuration



## ipavlik (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

I'm very new in OBS. I'd like to develop my own UI with simplier configuration.
It should has also some preview, media sources etc.
Is it possible provide with OBSApi, or...how deep should I dig into the source?
Where to start?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2013)

The current main window is almost entirely hardcoded.  You might want to wait until after the current refactor is complete before attempting this because I am fixing that issue, but currently everything is in OBS::OBS and OBS::ResizeWindow, both of which are in OBS.cpp in the main app project


----------



## ipavlik (Aug 23, 2013)

What does it mean current refactor? What capabilities would be accessible after refactoring? When it could be available?

Thanks.


----------



## Greendweller (Aug 23, 2013)

What does it mean current refactor? 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=code+refactor

What capabilities would be accessible after refactoring?
see your first question and follow/read link.

When?   Time wil tell when Jim has time to adjust the main window.From what i understand all development first goes into making the program stable and available on more platforms. (that's  why the refactor is needed)

Cheers.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I suppose it's quite a bit more than a refactor, but it mostly just is to clean up the code, make the code portable, make the code more readable, and to allow developers to add in their own features more easily.  Because there's so much code that is being reworked it will take some time still though, currently it's approximately one month away from the first prototype version of the refactored version, and it will probably need to undergo much testing/changes before an actual full release.  Capabilities will include things such as custom outputs and custom GUI, as well as other things.


----------



## petervm (Aug 27, 2013)

We're also looking forward to "Own UI" (we'd like to add a WebBrowser Control).
We'll be happy to help testing the new version!

thanks a lot for your efforts


----------



## jacky374 (Oct 31, 2013)

What capabilities would be accessible after refactoring? When it could be available?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 31, 2013)

Details here: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7736

And the README is informative, too.


----------

